# TV Trays / Tables



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm looking for plans for some TV Trays. They're those folding things that one can use to hold food while watching TV.

If anybody can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Here you go...

http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/may_jun_02/html/weekend_project.htm


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Toolmaann. Your effort is greatly appreciated. What you gave me is a great starting point.

Thanks again,


----------

